# Next SMC draw



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

When is the next SMC draw please?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sabey said:


> When is the next SMC draw please?


Wednesday 5th March.


----------



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Wednesday 5th March.


Great speedy response as usual- thanks!


----------

